# Woodworking News Show



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*

It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!

There's a bit more about it in the video introduction (yes, we are still going to be doing our homemade tool shows, and Old Timey Woodworking, etc). To help celebrate the first episode we're giving away FOUR TORMEK TOOLS, including one of their new T-4 sharpening systems. Watch the video to find out how to enter for FREE! (Hint, it's at the 21:22 point if you want to fast forward.)

Leave a comment below about how you like the new show!






WATCH VIDEO ON YOUTUBE: 




STUMPY'S WEBSITE►http://www.stumpynubs.com

YOUTUBE SUBSCRIBE►http://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop

Paul Sellers article- https://paulsellers.com/2015/01/ebay-gives-us-more-than-cheap-goods/

Chris Swartz article- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/best-defense-rust-frank-klausz

Deulen Table Saw Fence- http://www.deulentools.com/Saftey_Fence.html

Robert Land articel- http://360woodworking.com/roycroft-inn-campus/

360 Woodworking- http://360woodworking.com/

Help Desk Furniture- http://helpdeskfurniture.com/

Woodwright Shop 21-32- http://www.shopwoodworking.com/woodright-shop-volume-21-31-dvd-collection?icid=SWWRibbonKOTM011615

Jet Giveaway- http://www.rockler.com/giveaway?utmsource=bluecollarwoodworking&utmmedium=digad&utmcampaign=BG009

Tormek Tool Rest- http://www.rockler.com/tormek-bench-grinder-mounting-set?utmsource=bluecollarwoodworking&utmmedium=digad&utmcampaign=BG009

Tormek T-4 System- http://www.rockler.com/tormek-t-4-sharpening-system?utmsource=bluecollarwoodworking&utmmedium=digad&utm_campaign=BG009

TO QUALIFY FOR THE TORMEK PRIZES:

Subscribe to Stumpy's YouTube Channel- https://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop

Follow Stumpy on Twitter- https://twitter.com/StumpyNubs

Follow Affinity Tools on Twitter- https://twitter.com/Affinitytool

Send out this tweet: ""I want Stumpy Nubs' Tools #Tormek Giveaway"":"I want Stumpy Nubs' Tools #Tormek Giveaway"


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


I like the new show. Good job Mustache!!!

It seems to make sense, to separate the chit chat (read: *BS*) from the tool/machine/jig build. ;^)
I hope this means that BCWW will explain the build in more depth.
Perhaps, showing a couple of ways to accomplish that "complicated" cut or procedure.

Keep up the good work….

Oh, and THANKS…. I needed my fix!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Love the new show…..


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Started watching the video on LJ's Had different volume on the microphones, yours was almost mute? . Damn!

Also, Got a video removed on YouTube.

Good you are moving forward. Have checked and emailed you on your website regarding the 2 stage drum sander?

Good to see Mike with attitude, hope he's well.


----------



## MikeThrockmorton (Nov 4, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Typos: Robert Land ->Robert Lang
Articel → article


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Great video-will keep an eye on this series!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Doc- Mike is on one channel, I'm on the other. It's the way the mixer does it when you use two mics rather than one like we used to. Maybe one of your speakers isn't working?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


I like the new show, the old show, the upcoming shows, the re-runs, the new runs, the old runs, I even like Mustache Mike…lol, and, ...........uhmmm…....... I wanna win it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


I'll check it out!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Looks like you're steppin up!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Doc, I had similar problem with audio. It was the ear phones I was using. Same set for computer and iPhone, duh! 
Stumpy, great new show and format. Really liked the time stamp 'table of contents'! Keep 'em coming! Hope this was a recent filming and the 'Stash' is all better. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's giving away a Tormek! (And some woodworking news)*
> 
> It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Yep! I checked it out on my super smarter than me TV last night. Tactful criticism. Mustache Mike is right on. Stumpy ain't bad either. LOL!

I registered on YouTube but I'm not a twit -er. LOL. Don't text either. My clients text and I tell them call me. LOL!

I have an old super base and 4 speakers which has gone through several computers. Hope it didn't die! will have to check it out when I have some time.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*First Tormek Giveaway Winner is Announced!*

In this episode we help South Americans see (3:50), Give away our first tool (6:03), Stumpy goes on another rant (7:27), We argue about CNC (13:54), Show off some projects (17:22). Give some tips on combination squares (18:45). and review the Super Scraper (20:09).

We work hard on putting together an entertaining and informative show, and hope you enjoy it!





View on YouTube

Watch on YouTube: 




*SHOW NOTES:*

STUMPY'S WEBSITE►http://www.stumpynubs.com

SUBSCRIBE►http://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop

IBS Show- http://www.buildersshow.com/Home/

Columbus Woodworking Show- http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/webapp-shows/Columbus

Woodcraft Sweepstakes- http://www.woodcraft.com/contests/signupform.aspx?pid=32

Eyeglasses- http://myemail.constantcontact.com/News-from-Charles-Neil-Woodworking----17.html?soid=1102675987548&aid=mWTkGFybK0

Federal Furniture- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/federal-furniture-2?etmid=717309&rid=237629126

Staked Funriture- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/building-staked-sawbenches-highland-woodworking

T-Track Bench Top- http://www.rockler.com/rockler-t-track-table-with-bench-cookies-t-track-accessories?utmsource=bluecollarwoodworking&utmmedium=digad&utmcampaign=BG009

Paul Sellers Blog- https://paulsellers.com/2015/01/winter-wonder-woodworking-begins/

360 WW Shaper vs. Router- http://360woodworking.com/podcast/episode-20-shaper-or-router-table/

Stumpy's Router Plans- http://www.stumpynubs.com/homemade-tools.html

Wood Whisperer on Shop Vacs- http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/articles/dust-collection-for-sanders/?aob=date&apt=article&mode=posts

Article on CNC- http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/116233/is-digital-manufacturing-a-friend-or-a-foe

How to use Comb. Square- http://www.rockler.com/how-to/choose-combination-square-home-workshop-measurements/?utmsource=bluecollarwoodworking&utmmedium=digad&utmcampaign=BG009

Super Scraper- http://www.carbideprocessors.com/super-scraper-1-1-4-innovative-tools-international-ss1/


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *First Tormek Giveaway Winner is Announced!*
> 
> In this episode we help South Americans see (3:50), Give away our first tool (6:03), Stumpy goes on another rant (7:27), We argue about CNC (13:54), Show off some projects (17:22). Give some tips on combination squares (18:45). and review the Super Scraper (20:09).
> 
> ...


I guess that means *I* didn't win….
I understand, you can't play favorites…. or can you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *First Tormek Giveaway Winner is Announced!*
> 
> In this episode we help South Americans see (3:50), Give away our first tool (6:03), Stumpy goes on another rant (7:27), We argue about CNC (13:54), Show off some projects (17:22). Give some tips on combination squares (18:45). and review the Super Scraper (20:09).
> 
> ...


Twitter… How do you spell that???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *First Tormek Giveaway Winner is Announced!*
> 
> In this episode we help South Americans see (3:50), Give away our first tool (6:03), Stumpy goes on another rant (7:27), We argue about CNC (13:54), Show off some projects (17:22). Give some tips on combination squares (18:45). and review the Super Scraper (20:09).
> 
> ...


Point/counter point- I agree with Mustache Mike on the CNC. Andrew Pitts Furnituremaker just added a CNC to his shop and videos, and he is up-there on the list of fine furniture makers. Also, I believe that your lampooning of Alex Snodgrass' name was unwarranted. Just watch some of his videos on bandsaws. Finally, if I am not mistaken- you said that you would give up a kidney for a Tormek sharpening system. Now you are giving them away. Where are you getting the kidneys?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *First Tormek Giveaway Winner is Announced!*
> 
> In this episode we help South Americans see (3:50), Give away our first tool (6:03), Stumpy goes on another rant (7:27), We argue about CNC (13:54), Show off some projects (17:22). Give some tips on combination squares (18:45). and review the Super Scraper (20:09).
> 
> ...


*Desert*- I think somebody is taking things a bit too seriously. First, point/counterpoint is for a little humor, and to encourage discussion. I don't always take the side I would normally support, and neither does Mike. Personally I can see both sides of the issue and would have no problem using a CNC in my work. Second, the Alex Snodgrass joke was obviously harmless fun and not a commentary on him or his skills.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *First Tormek Giveaway Winner is Announced!*
> 
> In this episode we help South Americans see (3:50), Give away our first tool (6:03), Stumpy goes on another rant (7:27), We argue about CNC (13:54), Show off some projects (17:22). Give some tips on combination squares (18:45). and review the Super Scraper (20:09).
> 
> ...


Ok on the humor side of point/counter point, for I am glad that your Mother didn't leave Mike because of you. As he stated. I believed him. The Snodgrass remark, in my opinion was tasteless. What you call a joke is to some but hurtful to others. I have been a fan of yours for years and I can't wait for a new "Stumpy" episode.
Please more "Festool type of a Man" vids- that was great and it is still timeless.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Second Tormek Giveaway and The Truth Behind Sawstop*

The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, this episode includes a very detailed look at exactly how safe SawStop table saws really are, and why they cost so much. And we give away another tool!






Watch on YouTube

STUMPY'S WEBSITE►http://www.stumpynubs.com

SUBSCRIBE►http://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop

*TO QUALIFY FOR THE TORMEK PRIZES: *

Subscribe to Stumpy's YouTube Channel- https://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop

Follow Stumpy on Twitter- https://twitter.com/StumpyNubs

Follow Affinity Tools on Twitter- https://twitter.com/Affinitytool

Send out this tweet: "I want Stumpy Nubs' Tools #Tormek Giveaway"

*LINKS FOR MORE INFORMATION ON WHAT WE TALK ABOUT IN THE VIDEO:*

Delhi Wood Fair- http://www.delhi-wood.com/

Tupelo Furniture Market- http://www.tupelofurnituremarket.com/

WWGOA HVLP Video: http://www.wwgoa.com/video/007348benefits-of-an-hvlp-spray-gun/

Stumpy Nubs HVLP Video- https://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop/videos

Charles Neil Finishing Class- http://www.cn-woodworking.com/finishing-with-charles-neil/

Chris Schwarz moving blanket article- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/artisans-security-blanket

360 Woodworking podcast- http://360woodworking.com/podcast/episode-21-push-blocks/

Coffin smoother article- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/coffin-smoother-tune

Popular Woodworking new book editor- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/meet-new-popular-woodworking-books-editor

Popular Woodworking University- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/hello-new-course-manager-online-editor

Wood Whisperer Book Poll- http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/poll/buying-woodworking-books/?aob=date&apt=poll&mode=posts

Paul Sellers pencil sharpening- https://paulsellers.com/2015/01/how-do-you-sharpen-your-pencils/

Jessem Clear Cut Stock Guides- http://www.jessem.com/CLEAR-CUTTSSTOCKGUIDES.html

Thermally Modified Pen Blanks- http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=roasted%20wood

Woodworker's Journal- http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/

Sawstop- http://www.sawstop.com/


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Second Tormek Giveaway and The Truth Behind Sawstop*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, this episode includes a very detailed look at exactly how safe SawStop table saws really are, and why they cost so much. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


Great episode…!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Second Tormek Giveaway and The Truth Behind Sawstop*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, this episode includes a very detailed look at exactly how safe SawStop table saws really are, and why they cost so much. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


^ agree.. enjoyable episode. I do have one negative thing to say about your giveaway.. Too many damn hoops to jump through to enter, Stumpy! I pass.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Second Tormek Giveaway and The Truth Behind Sawstop*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, this episode includes a very detailed look at exactly how safe SawStop table saws really are, and why they cost so much. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


Another great episode!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Second Tormek Giveaway and The Truth Behind Sawstop*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, this episode includes a very detailed look at exactly how safe SawStop table saws really are, and why they cost so much. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


There's another 1/2 hour of my life….
I'll never regret!!! Good, funny and informative.

My only complaint is….
I didn't win the Tormek!!!
You still have two more tries, to get that part right!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Tormek giveaway winner #3 announced- and picking a fight with Glen Huey!*

The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, I pick a fight with Glen Huey and tell the Wood Whisperer where to stick his plywood. And we give away another tool!





View on YouTube

And we take our cameras to Tormek to find out why that thing costs so dang much!





View on YouTube

STUMPY'S WEBSITE►http://www.stumpynubs.com

SUBSCRIBE►http://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop

*TO QUALIFY FOR THE TORMEK PRIZES: *

Subscribe to Stumpy's YouTube Channel- https://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop

Follow Stumpy on Twitter- https://twitter.com/StumpyNubs

Follow Affinity Tools on Twitter- https://twitter.com/Affinitytool

Send out this tweet: "I want Stumpy Nubs' Tools #Tormek Giveaway"

*LINKS FOR MORE INFORMATION ON WHAT WE TALK ABOUT IN THE VIDEO:*

Tormek Interview Video- 




Two piece cap iron- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/two-piece-cap-irons

Used band saw article- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/band-saw-buying-advice-cheap-easy

General Tools pocket hole jig- http://www.generaltools.com/8561--Professional-Face-Frame-Jig_p_2795.html

Woodsmith Guild Edition- http://www.woodsmithlibrary.com/promo/2015/01/12/

The Book of Plates- http://lostartpress.com/products/l-art-du-menuisier-the-book-of-plates

Peter Follansbee class- https://www.lie-nielsen.com/workshop/USA/59

WW Plywood poll- http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/poll/plywood-fine-woodworking/?aob=date&apt=poll&mode=posts

American Gothic Aumbry- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/articleindex/american-gothic?et_mid=720541&rid=237629126

Paul Sellers mallet bideos- https://paulsellers.com/2015/01/the-mallet-making-video-is-on-youtube/

Detroit woodworking show- http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/webapp-shows/detroit

Dream Workshop giveaway- http://popularwoodworking.upickem.net/engine/YourSubmission.aspx?contestid=157569

Rockler Founders Day Sale- http://www.rockler.com/rockler-promotions/current-promotions/founders-day-sale?utm_source=bluecollarwoodworking&utm_medium=digad&utm_campaign=BG009

Nordys video contest- http://www.rockler.com/thenordys?utm_source=bluecollarwoodworking&utm_medium=digad&utm_campaign=BG009

Glen Huey jig article- http://360woodworking.com/current-issue/?issue=360-woodworking-issue-1

Robert Lang biscuit joiner article- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/new-manual-biscuit-joiners?et_mid=720541&rid=237629126


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tormek giveaway winner #3 announced- and picking a fight with Glen Huey!*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, I pick a fight with Glen Huey and tell the Wood Whisperer where to stick his plywood. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


Great Job!!!

You answered my question, regarding the new "Woodsmith Guild Edition".
I was contemplating subscribing, but was unsure if there were two different editions.
Now I'm a little (key word "little") less clueless!!!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tormek giveaway winner #3 announced- and picking a fight with Glen Huey!*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, I pick a fight with Glen Huey and tell the Wood Whisperer where to stick his plywood. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


Loved the interview with Tormek. It is still over my budget for a hobby, but sure is a great investment if one has the funds. Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tormek giveaway winner #3 announced- and picking a fight with Glen Huey!*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, I pick a fight with Glen Huey and tell the Wood Whisperer where to stick his plywood. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


For sure, congrats to all the winners. I could afford one of these when that bag o money falls out in my front yard from the sky. Always enjoy your antics Stumps. Oh, and Mustache too.  Thnx for the gr8 interview with the young lad from 
Tormak also. Ask Stig if there were a bunch of us LJocks that wanted one, what kind of deal/s would be available to us?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tormek giveaway winner #3 announced- and picking a fight with Glen Huey!*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, I pick a fight with Glen Huey and tell the Wood Whisperer where to stick his plywood. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


Stumpy, appreciate the Tormek interview…...some good info there…....


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tormek giveaway winner #3 announced- and picking a fight with Glen Huey!*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, I pick a fight with Glen Huey and tell the Wood Whisperer where to stick his plywood. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody!

I agree, the Tormek is expensive. If it's not in your budget my second choice would be the Worksharp. That's a very good machine too!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tormek giveaway winner #3 announced- and picking a fight with Glen Huey!*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, I pick a fight with Glen Huey and tell the Wood Whisperer where to stick his plywood. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


Behind the sawdust was entertaining.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tormek giveaway winner #3 announced- and picking a fight with Glen Huey!*
> 
> The best of this week's woodworking news and entertainment! Plus, I pick a fight with Glen Huey and tell the Wood Whisperer where to stick his plywood. And we give away another tool!
> 
> ...


Great Tormek interview…..


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Hilarious battle between Roy Underhill vs. Norm Abram... and a whole lot more!*

This week we cover all the best in the woodworking world, including a great )and very funny) debate over who would win in a fight between Roy Underhill and Norm Abram. Then we give some tips, a free bowl press plan, review a tool and give away a Tormek T-4 system!





View on YouTube

STUMPY'S WEBSITE►http://www.stumpynubs.com

SUBSCRIBE►http://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop

*LINKS FOR MORE INFORMATION ON WHAT WE TALK ABOUT IN THE VIDEO:*

Stony Lamar Exhibit- http://www.centerforartinwood.org/visit-events/upcoming-events/

All American Crafts liquidation- http://www.scrapbookupdate.com/2014/10/26/all-american-crafts-files-bankruptcy/

General Finishes Contest- https://generalfinishes.com/content/general-finishes-2015-contest

Megan Fitzpatrick's scraper- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/grandpas-gunstock-scraper

Graham Haydon blog- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/architecture

Chris Swartz design rules- http://blog.lostartpress.com/2015/02/06/i-dont-know-lets-say-90-percent/

Radio Woodworker book- http://lostartpress.com/collections/books/products/calvin-cobb-radio-woodworker-by-roy-underhill

Pencils V Knives- http://360woodworking.com/podcast/episode-25-marking-knives-vs-pencils/

WWGOA what to do with projects- http://cl.s6.exct.net/?qs=17536a7103eb9bc99f22d79e7f3c0baec5d06b15e38bebf74aff12fded05d1065a96e623e9d8fbce

Masonite notched batton- http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/modern-high-traction-foot

Wood Whisperer double tenon article- http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/library/?menu=library&mode=menu&atid=2587&att=category

MLCS Bombe box bits- http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsitesc/store/html/smarthtml/cat/Site/mlcsicat.php?v=2&p=60

Charles Neil box- http://charlesneilwoodworking.3dcartstores.com/The-Bombe-Box--Wounded-Warrior-Projectp197.html

Somerset NJ WW Show- http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com /webapp-shows/Somerset /webapp-shows/Somerset

Bowl press plans- http://www.scrollmania.com/Documents/MakingAUniversalPress.pdf

Michael Fortune's 5 tips- http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/116905/5-awesome-woodworking-tips-and-tricks

Get Woodworking Week- http://tomsworkbench.com/get-woodworking/

Bob Vila contest- http://www.bobvila.com/articles/enter-to-win-bob-vilas-3000-entertainment-furniture-give-away/#.VN4CInF98E

Wooden Vespa scooter- http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/116791/would-you-drive-a-wooden-scooter

Wood River new planes-" http://blog.woodcraft.com/2015/02/woodcraft-expands-woodriver-hand-plane-line/": http://blog.woodcraft.com/2015/02/woodcraft-expands-woodriver-hand-plane-line/

Carve a spoon- http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/spoon-carving/

Tormek T-4 - http://www.rockler.com/search/go?w=tormek&asug=&sliuuid=&slisid=?utmsource=bluecollarwoodworking&utmmedium=digad&utmcampaign=BG009


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hilarious battle between Roy Underhill vs. Norm Abram... and a whole lot more!*
> 
> This week we cover all the best in the woodworking world, including a great )and very funny) debate over who would win in a fight between Roy Underhill and Norm Abram. Then we give some tips, a free bowl press plan, review a tool and give away a Tormek T-4 system!
> 
> ...


Good one Stumpy. Clearly Norm Abram won.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hilarious battle between Roy Underhill vs. Norm Abram... and a whole lot more!*
> 
> This week we cover all the best in the woodworking world, including a great )and very funny) debate over who would win in a fight between Roy Underhill and Norm Abram. Then we give some tips, a free bowl press plan, review a tool and give away a Tormek T-4 system!
> 
> ...


Norm nails Roy….
With a pneumatic framing gun!!!

I'm starting to feel slighted….
giving my free tools & machines to more deserving people!!!
The nerve of you…. This has got to stop…. PLEASE!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hilarious battle between Roy Underhill vs. Norm Abram... and a whole lot more!*
> 
> This week we cover all the best in the woodworking world, including a great )and very funny) debate over who would win in a fight between Roy Underhill and Norm Abram. Then we give some tips, a free bowl press plan, review a tool and give away a Tormek T-4 system!
> 
> ...


Not more "deserving" randy, just luckier! I let Affinity Tools draw the names so that if one of you guys from our thread won I couldn't be accused of fixing it. But it didn't matter in the end.

Maybe you'll win the next one. I think we're giving away four Worksharp 3000's!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hilarious battle between Roy Underhill vs. Norm Abram... and a whole lot more!*
> 
> This week we cover all the best in the woodworking world, including a great )and very funny) debate over who would win in a fight between Roy Underhill and Norm Abram. Then we give some tips, a free bowl press plan, review a tool and give away a Tormek T-4 system!
> 
> ...


Stumpy, Stumpy, Stumpy….
Truth be told….
I have a WS3000, so I don't NEED the Tormek or the future WS3000.
There are no feelings of being slighted…. I just tease…. because I can!!!

Just keep doin' what you do!!! Thanks.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hilarious battle between Roy Underhill vs. Norm Abram... and a whole lot more!*
> 
> This week we cover all the best in the woodworking world, including a great )and very funny) debate over who would win in a fight between Roy Underhill and Norm Abram. Then we give some tips, a free bowl press plan, review a tool and give away a Tormek T-4 system!
> 
> ...


I didn't feel teased. It's all good bro.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hilarious battle between Roy Underhill vs. Norm Abram... and a whole lot more!*
> 
> This week we cover all the best in the woodworking world, including a great )and very funny) debate over who would win in a fight between Roy Underhill and Norm Abram. Then we give some tips, a free bowl press plan, review a tool and give away a Tormek T-4 system!
> 
> ...


You keep getting better.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hilarious battle between Roy Underhill vs. Norm Abram... and a whole lot more!*
> 
> This week we cover all the best in the woodworking world, including a great )and very funny) debate over who would win in a fight between Roy Underhill and Norm Abram. Then we give some tips, a free bowl press plan, review a tool and give away a Tormek T-4 system!
> 
> ...


Stumpy,

Great video, as usual. I like that Point/Counterpoint doesn't have you and Mike denigrating each other any longer. I understand that it was to be humorous-but there's enough of that in the World already. I come here to get away from that, even for just a little while.

As for entering to win, I prefer to remain off the grid. I don't ipad, ipod, iPhone, i-this, or i-that. And if that's what it takes to maintain some semblance of privacy these days, I gladly forgo the chance to win some item I have no chance of winning anyway. There may be some things worth selling your privacy for-Not-A-Chance-To-Win tools aren't one of them…....


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system! (and a whole lot more)*

This week on "Behind the Sawdust" We admit a mistake, tell you what's in ROy Underhill's crawlspace, Take a 2 minute trip to a museum, help Charles Neil with his frustrations, show you what else you can do with a wrench, Investigate a possible woodworking scam, review the Rockler roller stand, and tell you how you can win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system!

*We work hard on this show, so please enjoy and comment below!*





View on YouTube

STUMPY'S WEBSITE►http://www.stumpynubs.com

SUBSCRIBE►http://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop

*THREE WAYS TO ENTER THE WS3000 GIVEAWAY (Do one or do all three to triple your chances!):*

1. Sign up for our newsletter- http://www.stumpynubs.com/contact-stumpy.html

2. Follow Stumpy's Twitter and tweet "@stumpynubs is giving away a #worksharp3000"- https://twitter.com/StumpyNubs

3. Like the Stumpy Nubs Workshop Facebook page and post (on YOUR page) "The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is giving away a worksharp 3000"- https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Stumpy-Nubs-Workshop/

*LINKS FOR ARTICLES REFERENCED IN THIS VIDEO:*

"Rockler roller stand": http://www.rockler.com/3-row-ball-bearing-heavy-duty-stand?utm_source=bluecollarwoodworking&utm_medium=digad&utm_campaign=BG009

FWW Magazine giveaway


Chris Gochnor digital gauge article

Lost Art Press mistake

Stumpy's drum sander

The History of Wood

360 WW Goes to Henry Ford Museum

Tools to stay on track

Chris Schwarz tool chest

Glue assembly time

The Wood Whisperer

Paul Sellers dovetail video

Atlanta Woodworking show

FIMMA Brazil

Singapore woodworking show

Wood turning online

Segmented coffee mugs

Wood durability chart

Lancaster PA woodworking show

Scroll saw magazine scam

Plywood Jeep

Scroll saw mania online tools

Veritas custom planes

Pop Wood University, Setting up Shop


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system! (and a whole lot more)*
> 
> This week on "Behind the Sawdust" We admit a mistake, tell you what's in ROy Underhill's crawlspace, Take a 2 minute trip to a museum, help Charles Neil with his frustrations, show you what else you can do with a wrench, Investigate a possible woodworking scam, review the Rockler roller stand, and tell you how you can win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system!
> 
> ...


Very good as always.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system! (and a whole lot more)*
> 
> This week on "Behind the Sawdust" We admit a mistake, tell you what's in ROy Underhill's crawlspace, Take a 2 minute trip to a museum, help Charles Neil with his frustrations, show you what else you can do with a wrench, Investigate a possible woodworking scam, review the Rockler roller stand, and tell you how you can win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system!
> 
> ...


Great video, Mike.
Oh yeah, you too Stumpy.

To answer your question….
I already have a WS3000….
Can I just get the CASH!!! ;^)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system! (and a whole lot more)*
> 
> This week on "Behind the Sawdust" We admit a mistake, tell you what's in ROy Underhill's crawlspace, Take a 2 minute trip to a museum, help Charles Neil with his frustrations, show you what else you can do with a wrench, Investigate a possible woodworking scam, review the Rockler roller stand, and tell you how you can win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system!
> 
> ...


If you win, you can sell it for cash, and then use the cash to buy another WS3000- then repeat the process until rich…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system! (and a whole lot more)*
> 
> This week on "Behind the Sawdust" We admit a mistake, tell you what's in ROy Underhill's crawlspace, Take a 2 minute trip to a museum, help Charles Neil with his frustrations, show you what else you can do with a wrench, Investigate a possible woodworking scam, review the Rockler roller stand, and tell you how you can win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system!
> 
> ...


Now that is some serious thinkin'!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system! (and a whole lot more)*
> 
> This week on "Behind the Sawdust" We admit a mistake, tell you what's in ROy Underhill's crawlspace, Take a 2 minute trip to a museum, help Charles Neil with his frustrations, show you what else you can do with a wrench, Investigate a possible woodworking scam, review the Rockler roller stand, and tell you how you can win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system!
> 
> ...


I am going to favorite this. It will take me awhile to see all the links.

I would love to win the 3000 but do not understand how to enter.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system! (and a whole lot more)*
> 
> This week on "Behind the Sawdust" We admit a mistake, tell you what's in ROy Underhill's crawlspace, Take a 2 minute trip to a museum, help Charles Neil with his frustrations, show you what else you can do with a wrench, Investigate a possible woodworking scam, review the Rockler roller stand, and tell you how you can win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system!
> 
> ...


What's with the glue test ???

I should be loyal to Titebond since it's made about 20 miles from my house, but nothing compares to Gorilla PVA Wood Glue for a quick set-it's something like spot welding.

And then Gorilla is a sponsor of Scott Phillips, he uses it on projects, but he covers the label with black masking tape.

Is this something that needs to be investigated?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system! (and a whole lot more)*
> 
> This week on "Behind the Sawdust" We admit a mistake, tell you what's in ROy Underhill's crawlspace, Take a 2 minute trip to a museum, help Charles Neil with his frustrations, show you what else you can do with a wrench, Investigate a possible woodworking scam, review the Rockler roller stand, and tell you how you can win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system!
> 
> ...


John LOL By the way didn't he build a BIG ole house in your area?
Stumpy you seem to be developing - for the Good? I Truly and enjoyed your stuff


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system! (and a whole lot more)*
> 
> This week on "Behind the Sawdust" We admit a mistake, tell you what's in ROy Underhill's crawlspace, Take a 2 minute trip to a museum, help Charles Neil with his frustrations, show you what else you can do with a wrench, Investigate a possible woodworking scam, review the Rockler roller stand, and tell you how you can win a Worksharp 3000 sharpening system!
> 
> ...


*Desert Woodworker:* Scott's house is about sixty miles east of here, and from what I've seen on his PBS program, it's quite the place. I met him a few times when I was the illustrator for Popular Woodworking and he seems to be a good man. I can't fault him for being successful, but lately his program seems to be turning into a blatant infomercial. So why is it that something as simple as a Gorilla glue bottle is given a "Black X" while every other product from Woodcraft is shoved down my throat?

High time for a congressional investigation … or somethin'.

Inquiring minds …


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Win a Worksharp 3000, Chris Swartz hits bottom, Mike gets lonely, and more!*

This week is full of tips, plus a big Woodworking in America announcement, and a Worksharp3000 giveaway- the first of several- so even if you didn't win this week, enter to win the next one we're giving away two weeks from today!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNE! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!





View on YouTube

STUMPY'S WEBSITE►http://www.stumpynubs.com

SUBSCRIBE►http://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop

WAYS TO ENTER GIVEAWAY (Do one or do all three!):

1. Sign up for our newsletter

2. Follow Stumpy's Twitter and tweet "@stumpynubs is giving away a #worksharp3000"-

3. Like the Stumpy Nubs Workshop Facebook page and post (on YOUR page) "The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is giving away a worksharp 3000"-

LINKS FOR ARTICLES REFERENCED IN THIS VIDEO:

Rockler drill bit set-

Chris Swartz steam bending

"Chris Swartz hits bottom-": http://blog.lostartpress.com/2015/02/24/kiss-the-devil-on-the-tongue/

Historic clamping-

Sketching furniture-

Jim Heavy interview-

Atlanta Woodworking Show-

Woodworking in America-%

Chuck Bender sanding block-

Sharing a workspace-

Gaunzhou 2015-

Festool OS400-


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000, Chris Swartz hits bottom, Mike gets lonely, and more!*
> 
> This week is full of tips, plus a big Woodworking in America announcement, and a Worksharp3000 giveaway- the first of several- so even if you didn't win this week, enter to win the next one we're giving away two weeks from today!
> 
> ...


Good stuff Mr. Stumpy & Mr. Mustache.
See ya in two weeks….


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000, Chris Swartz hits bottom, Mike gets lonely, and more!*
> 
> This week is full of tips, plus a big Woodworking in America announcement, and a Worksharp3000 giveaway- the first of several- so even if you didn't win this week, enter to win the next one we're giving away two weeks from today!
> 
> ...


Good show Stumpy. I really liked the t track tip.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000, Chris Swartz hits bottom, Mike gets lonely, and more!*
> 
> This week is full of tips, plus a big Woodworking in America announcement, and a Worksharp3000 giveaway- the first of several- so even if you didn't win this week, enter to win the next one we're giving away two weeks from today!
> 
> ...


Another winner!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000, Chris Swartz hits bottom, Mike gets lonely, and more!*
> 
> This week is full of tips, plus a big Woodworking in America announcement, and a Worksharp3000 giveaway- the first of several- so even if you didn't win this week, enter to win the next one we're giving away two weeks from today!
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you say we're ALL winners for having the chance to see such infotainment?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000, Chris Swartz hits bottom, Mike gets lonely, and more!*
> 
> This week is full of tips, plus a big Woodworking in America announcement, and a Worksharp3000 giveaway- the first of several- so even if you didn't win this week, enter to win the next one we're giving away two weeks from today!
> 
> ...


another great one, its very informative and a good way to keep up on things great job to both of ya ,keep em coming .and thinks for all the links


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000, Chris Swartz hits bottom, Mike gets lonely, and more!*
> 
> This week is full of tips, plus a big Woodworking in America announcement, and a Worksharp3000 giveaway- the first of several- so even if you didn't win this week, enter to win the next one we're giving away two weeks from today!
> 
> ...


Nothin' warms me up like a good episode of Behind the Sawdust… Or maybe that's the 30 year old scotch…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Win a Worksharp 3000, Chris Swartz hits bottom, Mike gets lonely, and more!*
> 
> This week is full of tips, plus a big Woodworking in America announcement, and a Worksharp3000 giveaway- the first of several- so even if you didn't win this week, enter to win the next one we're giving away two weeks from today!
> 
> ...


Good stuff. As for entering the "contest" - have you considered entries by us sending in stamped postcards. Then you could draw the name out of a cyclone dust collector. I call this a modern version of "ole Timey Contests"


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*We give away a Worksharp 3000, Sawstop has an announcement, and where's Robert Lang?*

This week's best in woodworking news and infotainment- A review of a dozen 12v cordless drills, an investigation into a woodworking magazine ad, Did Glen Huey and Chuck Bender murder Robert Lang?... and a whole lot more. *PLUS*- we announce the winner of this week's drawing- a free Worksharp 3000!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNE! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!





View on YouTube

*LINKS FOR ARTICLES REFERENCED IN THE VIDEO-*

1838 Mill article-

Miter reinforcement-

Wooden belts-

Chris Swartz chest

John Roccanova donates projects-

Moravian workbench DVD-

Sawstop-

Woodworking in America speakers-

How Glen and Chuck sharpen-

Wood Whisperer guild-

Paul Sellers looks back-

Milwaukee Woodworking Show-

Tom Casper joins WWGOA-

Vegas convention-

China convention

Elliot Forge videos

Lathe dust collection arm

Scroll saw tips

Sketchup skill builders

Furniture Medic Investigation

American workshops in 1869


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *We give away a Worksharp 3000, Sawstop has an announcement, and where's Robert Lang?*
> 
> This week's best in woodworking news and infotainment- A review of a dozen 12v cordless drills, an investigation into a woodworking magazine ad, Did Glen Huey and Chuck Bender murder Robert Lang?... and a whole lot more. *PLUS*- we announce the winner of this week's drawing- a free Worksharp 3000!
> 
> ...


Another enjoyable show!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *We give away a Worksharp 3000, Sawstop has an announcement, and where's Robert Lang?*
> 
> This week's best in woodworking news and infotainment- A review of a dozen 12v cordless drills, an investigation into a woodworking magazine ad, Did Glen Huey and Chuck Bender murder Robert Lang?... and a whole lot more. *PLUS*- we announce the winner of this week's drawing- a free Worksharp 3000!
> 
> ...


Good job Mike….
Oh yeah, you too Stumpy!!!

Good stuff, thanks….


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *We give away a Worksharp 3000, Sawstop has an announcement, and where's Robert Lang?*
> 
> This week's best in woodworking news and infotainment- A review of a dozen 12v cordless drills, an investigation into a woodworking magazine ad, Did Glen Huey and Chuck Bender murder Robert Lang?... and a whole lot more. *PLUS*- we announce the winner of this week's drawing- a free Worksharp 3000!
> 
> ...


DI'd yu ever find Bob Lang?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *We give away a Worksharp 3000, Sawstop has an announcement, and where's Robert Lang?*
> 
> This week's best in woodworking news and infotainment- A review of a dozen 12v cordless drills, an investigation into a woodworking magazine ad, Did Glen Huey and Chuck Bender murder Robert Lang?... and a whole lot more. *PLUS*- we announce the winner of this week's drawing- a free Worksharp 3000!
> 
> ...


No, for some reason he's not returning my emails… but he has posted on his Facebook page recently, so he's alive.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

StumpyNubs said:


> *We give away a Worksharp 3000, Sawstop has an announcement, and where's Robert Lang?*
> 
> This week's best in woodworking news and infotainment- A review of a dozen 12v cordless drills, an investigation into a woodworking magazine ad, Did Glen Huey and Chuck Bender murder Robert Lang?... and a whole lot more. *PLUS*- we announce the winner of this week's drawing- a free Worksharp 3000!
> 
> ...


Loved the show, guys. Wow, when you list the content out like that it's really impressive. Scott


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *We give away a Worksharp 3000, Sawstop has an announcement, and where's Robert Lang?*
> 
> This week's best in woodworking news and infotainment- A review of a dozen 12v cordless drills, an investigation into a woodworking magazine ad, Did Glen Huey and Chuck Bender murder Robert Lang?... and a whole lot more. *PLUS*- we announce the winner of this week's drawing- a free Worksharp 3000!
> 
> ...


From today's 360woodworking newsletter:

There have been some changes happening at 360 WoodWorking. The biggest change happened with the departure of Robert (Bob) W. Lang from the full-time staff. Bob suffered from some serious health issues earlier this year and has re-evaluated his priorities in life. Although he will be focusing his efforts on a different project, the good news is his health is just fine. We wish Bob continued good health and success in all his endeavors.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *We give away a Worksharp 3000, Sawstop has an announcement, and where's Robert Lang?*
> 
> This week's best in woodworking news and infotainment- A review of a dozen 12v cordless drills, an investigation into a woodworking magazine ad, Did Glen Huey and Chuck Bender murder Robert Lang?... and a whole lot more. *PLUS*- we announce the winner of this week's drawing- a free Worksharp 3000!
> 
> ...


Yes, Bob did contacted me shortly after the show to tell me about it. I haven't mentioned it yet because he hadn't made it public until a couple of days ago.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Robert Lang is ALIVE!!!!!!!!!*

Oops- I forgot to post last week's episode on LumberJocks, so here it is in case you missed it!





View on YouTube

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Now 70% shorter and 90% newsier... Plus, 7 new homemade machines!*

Seven new homemade woodworking machines revealed in this episode! Plus, we're changing to a three times weekly format that will be a third as long per episode. It's the best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!





View on YouTube

For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the YouTube page.


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now 70% shorter and 90% newsier... Plus, 7 new homemade machines!*
> 
> Seven new homemade woodworking machines revealed in this episode! Plus, we're changing to a three times weekly format that will be a third as long per episode. It's the best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Keep them coming. Long or short - I don't care. I do like three times a week. Especially after a long dry spell.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now 70% shorter and 90% newsier... Plus, 7 new homemade machines!*
> 
> Seven new homemade woodworking machines revealed in this episode! Plus, we're changing to a three times weekly format that will be a third as long per episode. It's the best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Robert!


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now 70% shorter and 90% newsier... Plus, 7 new homemade machines!*
> 
> Seven new homemade woodworking machines revealed in this episode! Plus, we're changing to a three times weekly format that will be a third as long per episode. It's the best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Loved the shorter format, keep up the good work.
When will you be publishing your new shop projects?
Your Swiss army crosscut sled was fantastic, I can't wait to make one.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now 70% shorter and 90% newsier... Plus, 7 new homemade machines!*
> 
> Seven new homemade woodworking machines revealed in this episode! Plus, we're changing to a three times weekly format that will be a third as long per episode. It's the best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment!
> 
> ...


Probably starting next month. Stay tuned!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now 70% shorter and 90% newsier... Plus, 7 new homemade machines!*
> 
> Seven new homemade woodworking machines revealed in this episode! Plus, we're changing to a three times weekly format that will be a third as long per episode. It's the best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment!
> 
> ...


After reflecting on it, I think I too am in favor of the three shorter editions. Easier to digest in smaller portions, rather than one marathon edition.

Also, I couldn't find the link to the mahogany article on the Youtube page-would you provide the link here? Thanks!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment... and we try to destroy Ted's Woodworking*

The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment… and we try to destroy a guy named Ted…

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!





View on YouTube

For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment... and we try to destroy Ted's Woodworking*
> 
> The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment… and we try to destroy a guy named Ted…
> 
> ...


I like the shorter format a lot more. More to the point and faster paced.

Good job bashing Ted's Terrible Woodworking. How much you want to bet "Ted" isn't even in the US? He may actually be the prince of Nigeria :^o


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment... and we try to destroy Ted's Woodworking*
> 
> The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment… and we try to destroy a guy named Ted…
> 
> ...


Dang-nab-it….
& here I was….. planning to use "Ted's Plans"....
for my Christmas gift building list.
Guess I'll havta buy real plans now!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment... and we try to destroy Ted's Woodworking*
> 
> The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment… and we try to destroy a guy named Ted…
> 
> ...


Thanks for all you're doing, Stumpy. I, too, like the shorter programs.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment... and we try to destroy Ted's Woodworking*
> 
> The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment… and we try to destroy a guy named Ted…
> 
> ...


Nice vid. I too…..like the shorter format.
I'm sure you like it because you get more cold ones.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment... and we try to destroy Ted's Woodworking*
> 
> The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment… and we try to destroy a guy named Ted…
> 
> ...


Shorter and more often is good.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment... and we try to destroy Ted's Woodworking*
> 
> The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment… and we try to destroy a guy named Ted…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support, guys! It means a lot!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment... and we try to destroy Ted's Woodworking*
> 
> The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment… and we try to destroy a guy named Ted…
> 
> ...


Short and sweet. Your vids are always good either way. It's sad that there are so many scams out there. We all have to be careful. If we started stringing thieves up and stop them from breathing our air, the world would be a better place.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment...*

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!





View on YouTube

For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment...*
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> ...


Another good one. 
Favorite parts; 
Chicken soup from chicken poop…...
You wanna dance chubby…..
Lol


----------



## thegringoww (Mar 17, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment...*
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> ...


Love the show!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The best in woodworking news, tips and info-tainment...*
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> ...


Another great video!

And just so you'll know, Oregon is pronounced "Or-ee-gun."


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Robert Lang's new school idea and a lot more...*

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!





View on YouTube

For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Tom Fidgen gives us a new sense of purpose- and a reason to laugh...*

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Enter to win in a $150 MPower CRB7 MK3 Combination Router Base! *

There's lots of great woodworking news, tips and info-tainment in the latest episode of "Behind the Sawdust". Plus, we're giving away a great tool and chances are VERY high that you can win it! Visit our website to learn how!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*We give away more tools, and what's the future look like?*

Did you win one of the M-Power multi-function router base sets? Plus a whole lot more news, tips and useful infotainment from around the woodworking world. If this isn't your favorite way to learn new things, it should be!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *We give away more tools, and what's the future look like?*
> 
> Did you win one of the M-Power multi-function router base sets? Plus a whole lot more news, tips and useful infotainment from around the woodworking world. If this isn't your favorite way to learn new things, it should be!
> 
> ...


Welcome back- It is good to see that you are both alive and wearing your wedding rings. Thanks for the Rockler small vacumn hose adaptor announcement. As for changes coming in woodworking 2020- Pretty much everybody knows that so I ask what do you forsee or predict? I predict the CNC will become more popular or desired.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *We give away more tools, and what's the future look like?*
> 
> Did you win one of the M-Power multi-function router base sets? Plus a whole lot more news, tips and useful infotainment from around the woodworking world. If this isn't your favorite way to learn new things, it should be!
> 
> ...


Not just CNC. Computer controlled everything. I got a CNC a month ago, and I just got a computer controlled router fence and lift set (Ready2Rout). I suspect a computer controlled table saw fence will be next…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *We give away more tools, and what's the future look like?*
> 
> Did you win one of the M-Power multi-function router base sets? Plus a whole lot more news, tips and useful infotainment from around the woodworking world. If this isn't your favorite way to learn new things, it should be!
> 
> ...


CNC, The Internet , SketchUp and the like will continue to make strides into the WWW (*W*ood *W*orking *W*orld)!!!

That and I think you got my name & address wrong, for the giveaway…. My name is not Sean or Brandon!!! :^)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Should you upgrade your planer with a helical head- and more...*

The new episode of "Behind the Sawdust" is so full of woodworking news, tips and info-tainment that even Stumpy Nubs couldn't eat it all! (That's a fat joke… not a very funny one, but I promise it gets better in the video…)

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Should you upgrade your planer with a helical head- and more...*
> 
> The new episode of "Behind the Sawdust" is so full of woodworking news, tips and info-tainment that even Stumpy Nubs couldn't eat it all! (That's a fat joke… not a very funny one, but I promise it gets better in the video…)
> 
> ...


When you are done testing the CNC….
I'll be happy to store it for you!!!

Another informative and entertaining episode. Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Should you upgrade your planer with a helical head- and more...*
> 
> The new episode of "Behind the Sawdust" is so full of woodworking news, tips and info-tainment that even Stumpy Nubs couldn't eat it all! (That's a fat joke… not a very funny one, but I promise it gets better in the video…)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Stumpy and Mike! I think twice a week will be just right!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Should you upgrade your planer with a helical head- and more...*
> 
> The new episode of "Behind the Sawdust" is so full of woodworking news, tips and info-tainment that even Stumpy Nubs couldn't eat it all! (That's a fat joke… not a very funny one, but I promise it gets better in the video…)
> 
> ...


I was going to mail it to you, Randy. But I didn't have a big enough envelope.

Thanks, Candy!


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Should you upgrade your planer with a helical head- and more...*
> 
> The new episode of "Behind the Sawdust" is so full of woodworking news, tips and info-tainment that even Stumpy Nubs couldn't eat it all! (That's a fat joke… not a very funny one, but I promise it gets better in the video…)
> 
> ...


tried in Vane to see the comments about the spiral cutter install or comments
None that I could find.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Should you upgrade your planer with a helical head- and more...*
> 
> The new episode of "Behind the Sawdust" is so full of woodworking news, tips and info-tainment that even Stumpy Nubs couldn't eat it all! (That's a fat joke… not a very funny one, but I promise it gets better in the video…)
> 
> ...


abie- It was the first story we covered. Do you mean you couldn't find the comments on the Fine Woodworking podcast we were referring to? They were toward the end. lots of people complained to them about having a hard time finding them. That's what we were talking about when I said you would have to wade through a lot of chit-chat abour mac n' cheese…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Should you upgrade your planer with a helical head- and more...*
> 
> The new episode of "Behind the Sawdust" is so full of woodworking news, tips and info-tainment that even Stumpy Nubs couldn't eat it all! (That's a fat joke… not a very funny one, but I promise it gets better in the video…)
> 
> ...


I am so glad that you are about to do "cnc". Rockler cnc needs a noted woodworker spokesman. I have suggested that they get you as their man. I think Spokeo machines are novel and have their purpose, but it comes with a "pile" of parts; when I buy a car I want to drive it not build it. Have you ever seen a boy with a new toy at Christmas- he either gets it going or it sits unfinished and unused… buy comparing it to the Rockler is a good idea. A guy like Stumpy could do a lot for Rockler especialy in making aftermarket jigs and fixtures. Next time we'll talk about the various software. Keep posting I've enjoyed you for years. What happened to Joy? You pushed that one pretty good.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Should you upgrade your planer with a helical head- and more...*
> 
> The new episode of "Behind the Sawdust" is so full of woodworking news, tips and info-tainment that even Stumpy Nubs couldn't eat it all! (That's a fat joke… not a very funny one, but I promise it gets better in the video…)
> 
> ...


Wadded thru it all and no mention of helical cutters on a planner
TNX But no TNX I find your show a bit boring to to quote some.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Should you upgrade your planer with a helical head- and more...*
> 
> The new episode of "Behind the Sawdust" is so full of woodworking news, tips and info-tainment that even Stumpy Nubs couldn't eat it all! (That's a fat joke… not a very funny one, but I promise it gets better in the video…)
> 
> ...


Stumpy boring- maybe he should run his finger through the Saw Stop people still wouldn't be happy.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Should you upgrade your planer with a helical head- and more...*
> 
> The new episode of "Behind the Sawdust" is so full of woodworking news, tips and info-tainment that even Stumpy Nubs couldn't eat it all! (That's a fat joke… not a very funny one, but I promise it gets better in the video…)
> 
> ...


abie- "boring to quote some"... who are you quoting?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*The latest woodworking news, tips and info-tainment, Win a $330 Portamate Workstation!*

The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we give away another awesome tool- a $330 Portamate Workstation!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.

To enter to win the giveaway, you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. http://www.stumpynubs.com/giveaways.html


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The latest woodworking news, tips and info-tainment, Win a $330 Portamate Workstation!*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we give away another awesome tool- a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


Enjoyed the video, as always! I also like how you're helping bring along some of the other woodworking video makers.

And you may not have noticed this, but there is glare on your glasses from your lighting panels behind the camera-makes it a little distracting when looking at you!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The latest woodworking news, tips and info-tainment, Win a $330 Portamate Workstation!*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we give away another awesome tool- a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


The lights are usually suspended from the ceiling, but we're remodeling, so they were on stands, which puts them at eye level and increases glare. It will be a problem for the next few weeks, unfortunately.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The latest woodworking news, tips and info-tainment, Win a $330 Portamate Workstation!*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we give away another awesome tool- a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


Something good is coming your way, for I've followed you for years. With all due respect consider the following-
Mike seems demur for the last 2 episodes- compared to the Mike who blamed you for the Mother leaving. New tools- Mike in the past demonstrated, commentated and gave it 5 "staches" now we only get a picture and "see the _ below". If Mike is second banana as they say in show biz, then put some "WOW" back in his character. I'm still praying for Rockler to sponser you with their CNC line. Gotta go now for I'm going to watch Jay's Custom Creation videos. He includes his dogs in his, like when you used to, but he doesn't have a chicken yet. 
Your biggest fan


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The latest woodworking news, tips and info-tainment, Win a $330 Portamate Workstation!*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we give away another awesome tool- a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


Mike is busy with other things (woodworking related), so his camera time is limited lately. As for the tools, you are mistaking the "new in tools" news reports with the tool reviews. The "new in tools" is about new items we learn about, but we don't usually have them to review, because they are too new and not always available. The tool reviews are now periodic since we went to a shorter format. He will still be giving his 'mustache-o-meter" based opinions on tools, just not every week. And other segments, like "point-counterpoint" are still planned for future episodes.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Have you entered to win the $330 Portamate Workstation?*

The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.

To enter to win the giveaway, you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Have you entered to win the $330 Portamate Workstation?*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


Thanks….
For the info….
For the 'tainment….
For the giveaways!!!

Carry on….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Have you entered to win the $330 Portamate Workstation?*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


Nope, this isn't it! i.e Things interesting… on the web. when I went to find them…. not user friendly. The other guy's site 1, 2 , 3 Threre they are. If you want his web site I'll give it to you. If Mike is really your Father, then fix his shirt pocket ( 2 episodes in a row ) from looking unkempt. I love to watch your "gig" I honestly do. An old saying "Promise little- deliver more.
P.s. You have a LOT to offer this woodworking community- Thank you


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Have you entered to win the $330 Portamate Workstation?*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


What the heck are you taking about?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Have you entered to win the $330 Portamate Workstation?*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


"...and then the squirrel master came out of left field and called me his bitch."

How do you follow that?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Have you entered to win the $330 Portamate Workstation?*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


Stumpy; I appreciate you writing and from the above comment I will appologize if I offended you or Mike. What I mean by promise little deliver more is. Lets look at 2015- You change to a new format, change it, promise more and different stuff. Then you dissappear, OK you are under the wheather I hope that all is well. But the changes and promises still keep coming. There is an old Wendy's hamburger commercial "Where's the beef?" best of luck.
ps when I retired from teaching I gave my principle the book " The Emperor Wore No Clothes". No more comments from here. I gotta Google the above quote….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Have you entered to win the $330 Portamate Workstation?*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


The Fridge- I googled your quote- I believe that you understand


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Have you entered to win the $330 Portamate Workstation?*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


There's a little more to it than you think, Desert.

And so that you are prepared- Mike's pocket will be unkempt for two more episodes. We filmed four in one sitting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Have you entered to win the $330 Portamate Workstation?*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


Your answer is why I love you- Why I commented on Mike is that; I transfered my feelings from a Fathersday gift that I received from my kids- a nose hair trimmer. And there is no negative comment on his "stach". I believe that there is a bright future for you, and thank you for your time. 
ps I lied about no more comments- Your site is too addictive.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Have you entered to win the $330 Portamate Workstation?*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


Your advice is good. I'll take it to heart. Now go trim you nose hairs.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Hand plane tips from Megan Fitzpatrick and Chris Schwarz- and more!*

The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.

To enter to win the giveaway, you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Last chance for the Portamate workstation giveaway... enter now!*

The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we are still taking entires to give away a $330 Portamate Workstation!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.

To enter to win the giveaway, you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Chris Schwarz is a string bean; and a $330 tool giveaway!*

The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we announce the winner of the $330 Portamate Workstation!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.

To enter our future giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Chris Schwarz is a string bean; and a $330 tool giveaway!*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we announce the winner of the $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


I love the "stuff" that you guys produce. Both of you guys seem to have it together. Mike is a good pitch man for the "product review" He comes across as an honest pitchman for the products. We have seen him out in the snow, working on his son's or maybe theirs "Stumpy Nubs.com". I bet that he never has to pay for drink at _. If Mike says it good. Then its good.
ps. I believe that I asked you who was going to get the gas spaceheater? I can't wait to see.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Chris Schwarz is a string bean; and a $330 tool giveaway!*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we announce the winner of the $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


Great job guys…. but….
You spelled my name wrong…. AGAIN!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Chris Schwarz is a string bean; and a $330 tool giveaway!*
> 
> The latest happening in the woodworking world, and we announce the winner of the $330 Portamate Workstation!
> 
> ...


Desert- Both shops have gas space heaters. You just never see the one in the main shop on camera anymore. Thanks for the comments!

Randy- Spelling was never by best subject in school. I was more into recess.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*The Wood Whisperer apologizes, Chris Schwarz skews his plane, and Mustache Mike gets Ready 2 Rout!*

The latest news, tips and infotainment from the world of woodworking!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






For links to all the articles referenced in the video, see the show notes here.

To enter our future giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here-


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Launch of "Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal" (and a free Portamate router!)*

A special edition of Behind the Sawdust tells what we've been working on behind the scenes, some big news, and a free tool giveaway!

To subscribe (for free) to the new Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal, and to enter this and every future tool giveaway visit our website- You'll be glad you did!






To see more details about the router giveaway go here-


----------



## davidcolley (Apr 24, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Launch of "Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal" (and a free Portamate router!)*
> 
> A special edition of Behind the Sawdust tells what we've been working on behind the scenes, some big news, and a free tool giveaway!
> 
> ...


The Journal is a great idea. I like…


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Launch of "Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal" (and a free Portamate router!)*
> 
> A special edition of Behind the Sawdust tells what we've been working on behind the scenes, some big news, and a free tool giveaway!
> 
> ...


I signed up for the subscription but mostly I love watching your videos. I can not wait until your dad does more on scroll sawing.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Launch of "Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal" (and a free Portamate router!)*
> 
> A special edition of Behind the Sawdust tells what we've been working on behind the scenes, some big news, and a free tool giveaway!
> 
> ...


go-go Stumpy Nubs….

The new journal looks like fun.


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Launch of "Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal" (and a free Portamate router!)*
> 
> A special edition of Behind the Sawdust tells what we've been working on behind the scenes, some big news, and a free tool giveaway!
> 
> ...


Cool beans! Looks like a great idea!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Launch of "Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal" (and a free Portamate router!)*
> 
> A special edition of Behind the Sawdust tells what we've been working on behind the scenes, some big news, and a free tool giveaway!
> 
> ...


Awesome, Stumpy. I don't get nearly enough time to read, but love the journal idea.


----------

